# Uwell Valyrian - Including cringy movie and airflow control rods



## therazia (25/8/17)

So you've probably guessed that I'm a huge Uwell fanboy. But this thing is something else. I'm honestly exited and terrified at the same time. Airflow control rods seem like a really damn interesting idea but I've got now clue as to how it will actually affect the total vaping experience.

https://myuwell.com/products/valyrian?variant=46524682506









If everything is special doesn't that make everything normal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (30/8/17)

dude those rods look like tiny lil...nevermind

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (30/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> dude those rods look like tiny lil...nevermind


Like those little sticks you use to make homemade ice lollies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (30/8/17)

Why are you guys afraid to say they look like dildos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wash (30/8/17)

wazarmoto said:


> Why are you guys afraid to say they look like dildos?


Maybe because dildos don't have flanges and handles...
Butt-plugs, however...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (31/8/17)

therazia said:


> So you've probably guessed that I'm a huge Uwell fanboy. But this thing is something else. I'm honestly exited and terrified at the same time. Airflow control rods seem like a really damn interesting idea but I've got now clue as to how it will actually affect the total vaping experience.
> 
> https://myuwell.com/products/valyrian?variant=46524682506
> 
> ...



The one you have pictured looks totally different than the one in the videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

